# Yo wassup



## austin.simmons.1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys I'm new just looking to gain some knowledge and muscle lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Aug 20, 2017)

You will definitely gain lots of muscle


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 21, 2017)

welcome, you have come to the right place for great information


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome to the club 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 24, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------

